
Turkish hacking group defaces UPS, TheRegister and others - server102
http://prohackingtricks.blogspot.com/2011/09/turkish-hacking-group-defaces-ups.html
======
IdeaHamster
Turkey has a lot of potential Software Engineering talent going to
waste...shame there aren't more entrepreneurs looking to harness that
unrealized potential.

